# Now you can see it for yourself - on Video!



## NJ Reef Rescue (May 22, 2009)

This is part 1. Parts 2 and 3 to be released shortly.

See Part 1 for yourself at the following link: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=at_t_40-V1c

(Be sure to check out the "Description" area under ther video for additional information).

Also, please... 


Join "Reef Rescue" in PROTEST to... 

Give Us Back Our Reefs!


When: 
April 9, 2011 
April 23, 2011
April 30, 2011 - This date will end with a rally!

Time: 10:00 am

Where: 
Legislative Office, District 1
21 North Main Street
Cape May Court House, NJ 08210 


NJOA (CF) Council members supporting "Traps Off the Reefs" are:

- New Jersey Outdoor Alliance
- Reef Rescue
- NJ Council of Diving Clubs
- Jersey Coast Anglers Association
- NJ Trout Unlimited
- NJ Beach Buggy Association
- Hudson River Fishermen's Association
- Greater Point Pleasant Charter Boat Association
- Jersey Coast Shark Anglers 
- Cape May County Party & Charter Boat Association
- NJ State Federation of Sportsmen's Clubs
- Hi-Mar Striper Club

Non Council Members supporting "Traps Off the Reefs":

- Saltwater Anglers of Bergen County
- The Regency Fishing Club
- Manasquan Fishing Club
- Sunrise Bay Anglers Fishing Club


- There are additional saltwater fishing, freshwater fishing, hunting and conservation groups that support "Traps Off the Reefs." The list will be updated on an ongoing basis.

﻿Anthony P. Mauro, Sr

Chair
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance 
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Conservation Foundation
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Environmental Projects 

"Preservation through conservation"

JOIN NJOA: http://www.njoutdooralliance.org/support/njoa.html


Officers: Ed Markowski, Captain Pete Grimbilas, Jerry Natale, Len Wolgast, PhD., Anthony Mauro


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

Over 50 outdoors people showed up this morning to protest at Assemblyman Albano's office in Cape May Courthouse in support of the "Pots Off the Reefs" legislation. Hunters, freshwater fishermen, saltwater fishermen and divers, three media reporters also attended. Our next protests will be Saturday April 23rd and Saturday April 30th, both beginning at 10:00 AM. A rally will follow the April 30th protest.


----------



## NJ Reef Rescue (May 22, 2009)

*Give us back our reefs! Protest a Success *

Press release
April 9, 2011
Belmar, NJ

More than 50 people marched in protest in front of the District 1 Legislative Office in Cape May Courthouse to request a hearing for legislation that would bring New Jersey into conformance with a federally funded reef program and provide access to artificial reefs for the paying public.

Assembly Bill A1152 is designed to remove commercial fixed gear (traps) from obstructing access to ocean reefs and allow recreational anglers and divers using hook and line, and spear to fish. As Chairman of the Agriculture and Natural resource Committee, Assemblyman Nelson Albano, District 1, has blocked Bill A1152 from being heard. A companion Bill S221 was passed overwhelmingly in the Senate last month.

According to Captain Pete Grimbilas, "Bill A1152 would assure that New Jersey conforms to the Federal Sport Fish Restoration Program and remove the threat that the Federal government will stop funding New Jersey's artificial reef program. Bill A1152 would also allow access to the reefs by recreational anglers and divers, who pay for the reef administration though excise taxes on fishing gear. Currently the commercial fishing industry has taken over the reefs with their fixed gear (traps). It's an outrage, especially since they pay nothing for the reefs." Mr. Grimbilas is cofounder of ReefRescue, a group that coordinated the protest and is committed to providing public access to artificial reefs. 

Bill A1152 would require that fishing on artificial reefs be limited to hook and line, and spear fishing per the grant objectives of the Federal Sport Fish Restoration Program. Captain Grimbilas commented, "I'm very happy with the turnout. This is the first of three planned protests. Our mission is for New Jersey legislators and the commercial fishing industry to give us back our reefs. These are reefs the recreational angler and diver have paid for but are restricted from accessing." 

Anthony P. Mauro, Chairman of the New Jersey Outdoor Alliance added, "We had a good cross section of reef users represented. There was a young boy, several elderly men up into their 80s, women, and even hunters who came out in support of their angling brethren." 

Mauro continued, "I am amazed that a few legislators would protect an arrangement that allows the commercial fishing industry to profit at the expense of the common man, and in the process jeopardize federal funding for artificial reef administration while denying access to the recreational anglers and divers who pay for the reefs. Florida, Georgia, South Carolina, Virginia have all corrected the same injustice by removing the fixed gear (traps) and complying with the federal government. Even Delaware has begun corrective measures to give the reefs back to those who pay for them. New Jersey is now noticeable for the mistreatment of its own people."

Two more protests and a rally are scheduled to heighten public awareness about the lack of access to artificial reefs and to ensure federal funding is not discontinued for reef administration due to non-compliance. The next protest is schedule for Saturday, April 23rd. The final protest, which will end with a rally, is scheduled for April 30th. Each will begin at 10:00am in front of Legislative District 1, 21 North Main Street, Cape May Court House, NJ 08210.

People can use the link that follows to send a prewritten letter requesting that bill A-1152 be heard in the Assembly, which allows for public access (hook and line, and spear fishing) to ocean reefs as intended by the Federal Sport Fish Restoration Program.

http://capwiz.com/njoutdooralliance/issues/alert/?alertid=36620501&PROCESS=Take+Action



NJOA (CF) Council members supporting "Traps Off the Reefs" are:

- New Jersey Outdoor Alliance
- Reef Rescue
- NJ Council of Diving Clubs
- Jersey Coast Anglers Association
- NJ Trout Unlimited
- NJ Beach Buggy Association
- Hudson River Fishermen's Association
- Greater Point Pleasant Charter Boat Association
- Jersey Shark Anglers Association
- Cape May County Party & Charter Boat Association
- NJ State Federation of Sportsmen's Clubs
- Hi-Mar Striper Club


Non Council Members supporting "Traps Off the Reefs":

- Saltwater Anglers of Bergen County
- The Regency Fishing Club
- Manasquan Fishing Club
- Sunrise Bay Anglers Fishing Club

- There are additional saltwater fishing, freshwater fishing, hunting and conservation groups that support "Traps Off the Reefs." The list will be updated on an ongoing basis.


﻿Anthony P. Mauro, Sr

Chair
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance 
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Conservation Foundation
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Environmental Projects 


"Preservation through conservation"


JOIN NJOA: http://www.njoutdooralliance.org/support/njoa.html


Officers: Ed Markowski, Captain Pete Grimbilas, Jerry Natale, Len Wolgast, PhD., Anthony Mauro


----------



## NJ Reef Rescue (May 22, 2009)

Video release #2: Give Us Back Our Reefs! 

ReefRescue's GIVE US BACK OUR REEFS! Video #2 of a 3 part series. A picture may tell 1000 words but you'll learn the entire story from these videos. 

Here's video #2:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhqJx3zzK1s


Did you miss part 1? See it at the following link: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=at_t_40-V1c


Write your legislator! 
People can use the link that follows to send a prewritten letter requesting that bill A-1152 be heard in the Assembly, which allows for public access (hook and line, and spear fishing) to ocean reefs as intended by the Federal Sport Fish Restoration Program.

http://capwiz.com/njoutdooralliance/issues/alert/?alertid=36620501&PROCESS=Take+Action



Join "Reef Rescue" in PROTEST to... 

Give Us Back Our Reefs!

When: 
April 23, 2011
April 30, 2011 - This date will end with a rally!

Time: 10:00 am

Where: 
Legislative Office, District 1
21 North Main Street
Cape May Court House, NJ 08210 


NJOA (CF) Council members supporting "Traps Off the Reefs" are:

- New Jersey Outdoor Alliance
- Reef Rescue
- NJ Council of Diving Clubs
- Jersey Coast Anglers Association
- NJ Trout Unlimited
- NJ Beach Buggy Association
- Hudson River Fishermen's Association
- Greater Point Pleasant Charter Boat Association
- Jersey Coast Shark Anglers 
- Cape May County Party & Charter Boat Association
- NJ State Federation of Sportsmen's Clubs
- Hi-Mar Striper Club


Non Council Members supporting "Traps Off the Reefs":

- Saltwater Anglers of Bergen County
- The Regency Fishing Club
- Manasquan Fishing Club
- Sunrise Bay Anglers Fishing Club
- Village Harbour Fishing Club
- Penn-Jersey Saltwater Anglers 
- Absecon Saltwater Sportsmen
- Saltwater Anglers of South Jersey
- Forked River Tuna Club


- There are additional saltwater fishing, freshwater fishing, hunting and conservation groups that support "Traps Off the Reefs." The list will be updated on an ongoing basis.


﻿Anthony P. Mauro, Sr

Chair
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance 
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Conservation Foundation
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Environmental Projects 


"Preservation through conservation"


JOIN NJOA: http://www.njoutdooralliance.org/support/njoa.html

Officers: Ed Markowski, Captain Pete Grimbilas, Jerry Natale, Len Wolgast, PhD., Anthony Mauro


----------

